# ever see a web footed pigeon?



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi today my wife found one of our baby pigeons with webbed feet I've never noticed this before and I was the one that banded the bird?! Here are a couple of pictures of the webbed feet!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=12070&stc=1&d=1237768012http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=12071&stc=1&d=1237768394http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=12072&stc=1&d=1237768619


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Another picture!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=12073&stc=1&d=1237768850


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Do a little cross breeding with a duck? LOL


----------



## colbyjack (Mar 15, 2009)

swimmers... lol


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to know why too?? I use to have some pigeons that had web feet also?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that's cute, i like webbed feet


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

does it still walk alright or is it a little funny like a hmmmm waddle


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

i had one this year with webbed feet on one of it's feet. What i did was used a razor blade and made slit to allow the legs to be free. Although mine wasn't as bad as yours, I notice it made it hard for the bird to land on certain things.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The webbed feet are quite unusual, but I have seen a couple of birds with them. It doesn't really harm them or hinder them, so not a big deal IMO.

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, seeing that birds and reptiles are the last of the living dinasours - makes sense to me


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It is amazing what mutation can do. This is evolution in progress! I haven't seen one in person, but I have seen pictures in roller forum as well.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey, you might be on to something here. I bet these birds would be really popular in Taiwan where they do a lot of racing over open ocean! You might be able to make a fortune with these!

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...how cute, and I'm glad it won't hinder the bird at all. 

This opens up a whole new world of new names for this pigeon....like Donald, Daisy...if it is a hen...those are just two that came to my mind in a second..


----------



## Cob Fab Loft (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that bird inbred?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Something new to me........strange.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Nothing New*

*Web foot in pigeons is nothing new Charles Dawin mentioned it way back in 1868. In fact there are two types of web-foot geneticly, web foot(w) ,and web-foot lethal (wl)most of the lethal type do not hatch and if they do they most often do not live over 10 days also the lethal type(wl) is sex linked while the other type web-foot(w) is not. While we are on the subject of feet there is another genetic factor that does accure POLYDACTYLY (skpy) in this case the bird will have extra toes. While we are at it I guess that I should also mention AMPUTATED(am) in this case the bird will have one or more toes missing. After all this maybe we need to call in a FOOT DOCTOR LOL*GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never seen this before....maybe inbreeding played a factor in this.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi HENRY, In all the reading that I have done I find nothing that indicates inbreeding as a cause. However in the case of WEB-FOOT LETHAL (wl) it is said that it is sex linked.Which I understand is pass by the hen to the male off spring. But you must keep in mind that there are 2 types of WEB-FOOT 1 of which non lethal and the other that is lethal. GEORGE


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey DEEJAY back home 15 years ago I have a bird that have webs on all her fingers that look just like duck webs and I just found that bird in our backyard bathing together with my birds. almost every flyer wants to buy it before but I did not sell it and have kept it. untill one day someone stole it from my loft while I'm at school.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting!  I've never seen or heard of web foot genes in pigeons. I have seen pictures of the polydactyls though.


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

coool!!!!!!!!!!!! does he walk funny?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Dugeon!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I think the toes were pressed too close together at a certain critical stage during embryonic development.

You see this phenomenon also with tree limbs and tree bark.

The pattern of veins on the back of the hand, for example, are different in everyone, but much the same functionally. (This is from my own observation). Blood pressure will cause one vein to be thicker and carry more blood than another nearby vein, based on the path of least resistance. There are large veins between the knuckles of an adult hand, and usually small veins over the knuckles, or between the cusps(?) of the distal thumb joint.

If you interrupt a trickle of rainwater flowing down a windowpane, it will take a different course, maybe join another trickle to make a larger trickle.

I read not so long ago of an overweight lady who had not moved from her living room sofa for so many years, that the fabric of the sofa was _embedded_ (not merely imprinted on) her flesh.

I see all to often a city pigeon with a deformed joint and a bent-under toe.

Larry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i wouldn't think it's anything to worry about mutations happen with all living creatures, i certainly wouldn't take a razor to it without anesthesia ouch!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I had a friend/schoolmate back in Asia with webbed fingers on all four fingers. Everyone looks at him differently, but I didn't. He definitely can eat without using spoon. He just scoops with his hands!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, i guess my great aunt had webbed feet, i never got to see them because she died before i was born, i guess she was a great swimmer!


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Webbed feet is a genetic defect from constant inbreeding,if you keep breeding the way you are you will have a loft full of web footed birds,it is not natural in pigeons!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL RIDER! Now tell that to the ducks! (joke)

To ducks I believe it is called natural to them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree that it's no big deal and that while not common, does occur w/lesser frequency in pigeons. I seem to recall that Birdmom4ever had one a few years
back that she paid the vet to surgically separate. I have a non-releasable feral
right now that has webbed feet....just makes this rescue that much more endearing...

fp


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a matter of time until someone is selling the new web footed homers, that win races because they not only flap their wings, but paddle with their feet while flying.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you got some for sale? LOL!!!


----------

